# Best Clamps To Buy?



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

It's the Christmas season. I've got several pieces due ... it's the rush. And I fumbled a hand-off yesterday, and dropped a 24" Jet parallel clamp. It landed on the handle - on my anti-fatigue mat - but the force was sufficient to break the handle off, right up against the ferrule. Clamp # 33 is a write-off.

As many of you know, I'm doing a robust business out of my garage making cutting boards & such. I have done hundreds of glue-ups this year on my way to selling 650+ pieces in 2016. I currently own sufficient 24" and 36" parallel clamps to do 11x 24" long glue-ups simultaneously. Well, I did until this morning.

I'm thinking I need to buy more clamps. The question for this august group is, which ones? More from Jet (which I really like)? I also have 6x 24" and 4x 36" of the old Bessey clamps with wooden handles which I don't like: I don't have the hand strength to get sufficient clamping pressure, so I'm now using pliers on the ferrules to tighten the clamps. I'm sure those will not last too many more years.

I'm probably going to buy a bakers dozen of 24" clamps. so I'll have sufficient clamping capacity for 15x simultaneous glue-ups. Now if I only had more floor space....

Here, for your enjoyment (?) are pictures of my clamping set-up, and a forest of clamps putting pressure on blanks destined to become 4x bread boards and a pair of cheese boards I'm making for clients. Below that, some fruits of my labors that you may have not seen. The Hickory, Walnut & Bloodwood board was a commissioned piece, destined for a Wolf dual oven stove-top griddle. The multi-color end grain board sold off of a blog post within hours of posting. It got personalization engraved on the back; it's a wedding present. I never got to take it to an event! The handled board sold last weekend at my biggest craft fair of the year ... where I sold 44 boards.

Keeping up with that volume, I'm under pressure. I only feel it fair that I treat my glue-ups the same way. So, which clamps are best?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the quick release feature on the Jet clamps. Very heavy steel bars as well. I've looked at Bessy but prefer the Jets. I'd see if you could negotiate a bulk price on them by checking with different suppliers. 

I'm curious about where you're buying your material. Have you found a source for scraps that you then true up and glue together? You've shown some mighty fine work over the years.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I have old and new Bessey clamps - the newer ones have a rubberized handle which is a lot more comfortable than the older wood ones. They are pricey but they work.

BTW - your boards are stunning.

Vince


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Really nice work. I like that handle board. I might try to copy it if I ever build an outside wood fired pizza oven which I hope to build one day.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Henry - I have some smaller clamps (6 & 12 inch) with wooden handles. And like you, I have a hard time applying good clamping pressure when I need to. I bought some cloth type tape from a golf pro shop and wrapped the handles with several layers overlapping. The tape looks like gauze, but it sticks to itself and greatly increased the gripping power on the handles.

The wooden hand clamps with the wooden handles really benefited from the wrapping.
Note: I didn't know what to call it so I just asked the guy at the counter and told him my problem. He fixed me right up.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Henry , wow your work is outstanding ! 
I'm a Bessey guy as per these guys recommendation


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have some Besseys and my opinion is that they are over priced and difficult to use. The mechanism in the K body clamps tends to move as you tighten which means that you need two hands to tighten them in many cases. A PITA as far as I'm concerned. My favourite is Jorgensens with a clutch plate set that holds them in place while you tighten. Once in position all you need is one hand to tighten. The word is that Jorgensen has shut down and in some places the clamps are getting pricey but Cripe Distributing in Boise, Id has them and he does a good mail order business, including to Canada at as reasonable a shipping price as he can manage. His are still reasonably priced. I've done business with Ron Cripe a few times and he is as good to deal with as it gets.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Great looking boards!!!!

too nice to cut on.

HJ


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice looking cutting boards, too pretty to actually cut something on.

Rather than the Bessey/Jet, have you considered something like this as you really don't need the extra jaw depth.

https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/MS-ABAR.XX/Universal_Bar_Clamps

I have some of these (made by Universal Clamp) and they are really sturdy and work well for glue-ups. I "found" Universal way back when I was using their Wedgegrip clamps for clamping face frames (dowels and clamps - back in the days before pocket holes).

https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/MS-FFC.XX/Universal__Wedgegrip_Clamps_and_Accessories


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

I am fortunate that I am in the LA area; I shop @ 4 different yards to buy almost all of my wood. Peterman Lumber, which also has locations in Phoenix & Vegas, will deliver orders ($500 minimum) to my home for $10. I take them up on that regularly. I do mail order Honey Locust & Birdseye Maple, as I don't have a satisfactory local source. And if I could just get good 8/4 Goncalo and Jatoba....

I'm yet to find a cabinet shop that can provide me cutoffs in both the variety and quantity that I need to make what I do. I am working with a new guy now; perhaps he can supplement my buying with his cutoffs ... that he burns when no one takes them (sigh).

I have had many people tell me that my work is too pretty to use, and I have offered to make uglier pieces upon request. No one has taken me up on that.

I have concluded that I have 2 things going for me: I'm making real, robust, heirloom-quality boards ... and I'm using a wide variety of domestic & exotic species. No one else in my area seems to embrace both ideas, though some guys do a good job in one area or the other. To each his (her) own.

It's just me in my shop, and I struggle to stay ahead of demand on a regular basis. I regularly finish 50+ pieces at one time, and I'm averaging more than that sold each month. I'm trying to be as efficient as possible ... so the ability to do 15 glue-ups at once is a good idea. On the other hand, that's about 2-1/2 hours of glueing, but whachagonnado?

I'll definitely be on the lookout for a good clamp sale in the next couple of months; I need to get production up in the first quarter so I'm not sweating it in the 2nd quarter, when my sales will spike.

Here's some more eye candy for you.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

You're not going to beat Harbor Freight prices for clamps. They are not the best in the world but then again they do what is a clamp suppose to do. On sale with the 20% off coupon the price can't be beat.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm with Art on the HF clamps. To be sure, they might be a lower quality than the Bessy or Jet clamps, but for the money, they do a pretty good job.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I've some HF clamps - - they work fine for glue ups. And the parts are interchangeable with Jorgensens

HJ


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

rrrun said:


> It's the Christmas season. I've got several pieces due ... it's the rush. And I fumbled a hand-off yesterday, and dropped a 24" Jet parallel clamp. It landed on the handle - on my anti-fatigue mat - but the force was sufficient to break the handle off, right up against the ferrule. Clamp # 33 is a write-off.
> 
> As many of you know, I'm doing a robust business out of my garage making cutting boards & such. I have done hundreds of glue-ups this year on my way to selling 650+ pieces in 2016. I currently own sufficient 24" and 36" parallel clamps to do 11x 24" long glue-ups simultaneously. Well, I did until this morning.
> 
> ...


I see that you have lots of help with the clamps. My question to you is, I have never made a cutting board but have thought about doing so. What kinds of wood would I need and where do you find them.
Thanks 
David


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Very nice work, actually the best looking pieces I have seen!

Are you making them individually or glueing the boards together (1 large block) & then cutting them to the desired width/thickness?


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Have you looked into air clamping systems. Depending on the size of your different glue ups this may be a viable alternative. I have several clamping boxes set up for different parts and use a foot switch to control the air to the pistons leaving both my hands free to position the parts.
No, I haven't clamped my hands in the box by accident and have used this system for over 10 years.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Bushwhacker said:


> I see that you have lots of help with the clamps. My question to you is, I have never made a cutting board but have thought about doing so. What kinds of wood would I need and where do you find them.
> Thanks
> David


Check out youtube there is one video that gives you a link to software that you can buy or try. There is also a series from someone that must make them for a living and they are spectacular.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Tonto1 said:


> Very nice work, actually the best looking pieces I have seen!
> 
> Are you making them individually or glueing the boards together (1 large block) & then cutting them to the desired width/thickness?


I make end grain boards individually. I have not tried the block method ... I believe in a varied inventory, and seldom make more than 2 of anything that are exactly the same. Variety is the very spice of life.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Bushwhacker said:


> I see that you have lots of help with the clamps. My question to you is, I have never made a cutting board but have thought about doing so. What kinds of wood would I need and where do you find them.
> Thanks
> David


The FDA says that a commercial cutting board should be "hard maple or its equivalent." that directive is copied directly into all of the state laws governing commercial kitchens I've reviewed.

What I do is combine hardwoods that are similar to hard maple, giving me a much broader color palatte for the boards that I make. Interestingly, research done at UC Davis found that all of the 20 domestic woods tested showed very similar anti-bacterial properties. Still, I avoid the very porous red oak, as an example. It wouldn't pass muster with the FDA, so it won't with me, either.

I avoid all soft woods as simply unsuitable for cutting boards. I also avoid bamboo, as this bulbous grass will dull knives. There are a lot of rumors & tall tales about the advantages of bamboo cutting boards, but they are all poppycock. The facts are that bamboo boards are cheaper. They are softer than hard maple, according to the Janka hardness scale. Bamboo boards are made in 3rd world countries. And, they will dull your knives.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Great work as always Henry!

I agree with you about the Hardwoods that are similar to Hard Maple. I use about 18 different hardwoods to make my cutting boards. I also stay away from porous hardwoods such as Red Oak. I also looked at Bamboo. I was not sold on it, and chose not to even try it for the very same reasons that you listed.

Thank you for posting you work! Excellent craftsmanship! and great design varities.

Ellery "Bud" Becnel


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

rrrun said:


> The FDA says that a commercial cutting board should be "hard maple or its equivalent." that directive is copied directly into all of the state laws governing commercial kitchens I've reviewed.
> 
> What I do is combine hardwoods that are similar to hard maple, giving me a much broader color palatte for the boards that I make. Interestingly, research done at UC Davis found that all of the 20 domestic woods tested showed very similar anti-bacterial properties. Still, I avoid the very porous red oak, as an example. It wouldn't pass muster with the FDA, so it won't with me, either.
> 
> I avoid all soft woods as simply unsuitable for cutting boards. I also avoid bamboo, as this bulbous grass will dull knives. There are a lot of rumors & tall tales about the advantages of bamboo cutting boards, but they are all poppycock. The facts are that bamboo boards are cheaper. They are softer than hard maple, according to the Janka hardness scale. Bamboo boards are made in 3rd world countries. And, they will dull your knives.


But I like my bamboo cutting board.:crying::crying:
Herb


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Henry wrote:



> I make end grain boards individually. I have not tried the block method ... I believe in a varied inventory, and seldom make more than 2 of anything that are exactly the same. Variety is the very spice of life.


I can certainly appreciate 1-of-a-kind pieces. And your work is beautiful. I was just trying to think of ways to help you meet demand. Do you have any employees yet?


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Speaking of clamps usually the home depot has package deals on clamps. I was there a couple weeks ago no clamp specials? I have to take drive out this week and so if they got any.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I looked for the clamp deal and couldn't find them this year. Fortunately, I bought lots of them when I found them. They are Bessy F clamps and really heavy bars. A real pleasure to use. I was using the cheapie Harbor Freight clamps (which I still have and use), but they flex under pressure. The Bessy on sale clamps are solid! If you find an item like this, buy what you really want, then buy a few more. When you don't have enough and the sale ends, you kick yourself.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Tonto1 said:


> Henry wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I can certainly appreciate 1-of-a-kind pieces. And your work is beautiful. I was just trying to think of ways to help you meet demand. Do you have any employees yet?


My recently retired brother-in-law is going to intern with me in a couple of months. That's as close to an employee as I will have for the foreseeable future. I have no interest in the liability of another person in my very small shop. The key to my success is selling higher yield pieces, and raising prices sufficiently so that the work I can do will fund the operation & give me a small profit. 

7 more pieces, and then I'll be done with Xmas production. 7. More. Pieces.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Well you do very nice work. Here's to hoping your BIL is as meticulous as you are! With a little help I could see that booming into a very successful internet direct business.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You are really smart to go for the high end. I consult to eye doctors and it is really hard for some of them to get it that you don't gain anything by going low, they just do more work for less reward. Your work certainly is worthy of top prices. Some of them are really works of art.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

rrrun said:


> My recently retired brother-in-law is going to intern with me in a couple of months. That's as close to an employee as I will have for the foreseeable future. I have no interest in the liability of another person in my very small shop. The key to my success is selling higher yield pieces, and raising prices sufficiently so that the work I can do will fund the operation & give me a small profit.
> 
> 7 more pieces, and then I'll be done with Xmas production. 7. More. Pieces.


Sounds like you are starting to dream about them in your sleep Henry.


----------

